# Bibb County or surrounding area



## LTE (Aug 28, 2011)

This past year, the owner of the land I hunted on pasted away and the family if selling off the land.

Anywhere for myself, my wife and my father to go?  We are mainly looking for deer but would love to have access to hog as well and turkey.  Small game would be great for a change of pace.

My wife uses a crossbow, and my father and I use rifles or pistols.

We are in Bibb county, so somewhere a county or two around would be nice.  All place would be considered though.  If it's further away, a place to camp would be nice, as my wife would not mind to help make it more worth the drive.


----------



## 66Nova (Aug 29, 2011)

check out   http://gghc.awardspace.biz
 god bless


----------



## Put-m-down (Aug 30, 2011)

Need 3 hunters to complete this managed trophy buck only club. Six years under trophy management. Eight point or better 4 yrs or older for bucks and all the doe you can carry home. This is a family club and we welcome young hunters. We have 500 acres that backs up to Cedar Creek WMA (another 40,570ac). The land is bordered on 3 sides by the WMA and on the other side by Murder Creek. Plenty of deer and turkey and, good fishing also. There are also a lot rabbit, squirrels and some quail on the property. We have seen at lease 6 groups of Turkeys with 20 or more birds in each and many young jakes walking together. Mostly hardwoods with some 10+ year old planted pines. Eight planted fields. Club located just outside of Eatonton at the end of Glenwood Springs Rd between Lake Oconee and Sinclair. Year round membership is $800.00.  Hunt, Fish or just come camp out and enjoy the peace and quite (after the hunting seasons, of course). Very nice rustic log cabin to stay in or pitch a tent on the banks of the river. Contact me if interested. Lane Grayson at lgrayson@tri-stargroup.com or 678-776-0581.

There will only be 10 members total, right now half are turkey hunters the others are deer hunters


----------



## church (Sep 5, 2011)

new club in monroe country off of hwy 74 and lindsey rd.we have 653 acrea at 10.00 dollars an acrea,which is a steal now. we need 13 members at 655.00 or 10 members at 505.00 we do have a camp site no power,sign in board gas line runs through the property,deer and turkeys small games as well,give me a call at 478-394-8817 for more details


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 5, 2011)

church said:


> new club in monroe country off of hwy 74 and lindsey rd.we have 653 acrea at 10.00 dollars an acrea,which is a steal now. we need 13 members at 655.00 or 10 members at 505.00 we do have a camp site no power,sign in board gas line runs through the property,deer and turkeys small games as well,give me a call at 478-394-8817 for more details



 That's a good area off of 74..really good hunting out that way.


----------



## mossberg500 (Sep 5, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## trophyslayer (Sep 8, 2011)

monroe county.... pm for details... willing to cut a deal for family membership.


----------



## bandit819 (Sep 10, 2011)

PM sent


----------

